# GT: Game 40- Clippers @ Nuggets 1/27



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Fri Jan 27
6:30 PM
TV: FSN2, ESPN
</center>


----------



## squeemu (Jan 25, 2006)

All games are important, but this game seems extra important. It kicks off a very tough few weeks, with a lot of games on the road, some against very tough teams. Also, this game is on Espn so the Clippers will be getting a lot of recognitions. Let's hope the win this game and get a few more heads to turn.


----------



## Kapt Clipper (Jul 9, 2005)

i would be extremely happy if they ended denver's winning streak especially in their house and made carsmello and dodo dre' miller cry.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I think i will watch it on ESPN especially if its going to be on ESPN HDTV. Are the clippers playing again saturday?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

yamaneko said:


> I think i will watch it on ESPN especially if its going to be on ESPN HDTV. Are the clippers playing again saturday?


 Yup, @ 7:30 on KTLA!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think that one outspoken LA Times guy is giong to be sitting in with them in the 2nd quarter of the saturday guy. That will be something to hear if this guy is 50% as crazy as he is when he writes.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

Kapt Clipper said:


> i would be extremely happy if they ended denver's winning streak especially in their house and made carsmello and dodo dre' miller cry.


whoa...dodo dre. good one. classic clipper fan humor. 

carsmello is pretty good too but not as good as dodo.


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Anyone know whether the ESPN Double Header is being showen in Australia  
Otherwise I will just get Indiana V Cleveland- I swear I've seen them play every game this year and it has been straight up boring.
PLEASE show the 2nd part...Please


----------



## chickenwang (Apr 11, 2005)

a win at denver would be HUGE. remember last year's win at denver, when rick brunson hit that baseline shot in the 4th quarter, that was one of the best wins of the season. this one will be difficult, considering the clips arent half as good on the road as they are at home, but god knows im prayin for em!


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

we will have two of the highest flying forwards in the game as far as emphatic dunks in kenyon martin and singleton. Those guys throw it down with authority rarely seen. Even more so than wilcox. Hard to explain...its like they put extra UMPH in their dunks and the follow through hanging on the rim with their body positioning. Just makes you go DAAAAAAANNNNNGG more than a regular dunk. Especially k-mart when it seems like hes going to tear off the rim.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

This is a huge game for the Clips as far as reputation is concerned... it's nationally televised so if they can pull off a win here they will regain national recognition...

Aside from that... this would be a great confidence booster coming of some great victories over the Nets and Warriors. I'm excited for this back-to-back and I believe the Clips have the ability to take both of them.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I think Camby might play which won't be good as he is having a big season this year.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=237001


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Camby is expected to play and even if he isn't in optimal form, it should at least give the Nuggets a boost mentally. This one should be fun to watch.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Tough game for the Clips tonight. We cant let Melo go off on us. I know this off topic but Singleton needs to be in the slam dunk contest this year.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

i think the key is cassell and brand. I think if brand gets 25 and 10, and cassell gets 20 and 8, the clippers win.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> i think the key is cassell and brand. I think if brand gets 25 and 10, and cassell gets 20 and 8, the clippers win.


i remembered those stats or something close to that and we still lost. i think kaman will have to play big too, and he should considering that camby will come back for limited minutes, and we need to control the tempo. dont let the game get out of control cuz of their enegy players like melo and boykins


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

When the clippers play and cassell and brand do what i said above, or about above, they are 8-3. Of course, if they do that, and everybody else tanks, that doesnt do us any good. Id like to see the above, and then possibly a 15/10 night by kaman, or a 20 point night by mobley..or just anything from shaun.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Roscoe_Clipps said:


> Anyone know whether the ESPN Double Header is being showen in Australia
> Otherwise I will just get Indiana V Cleveland- I swear I've seen them play every game this year and it has been straight up boring.
> PLEASE show the 2nd part...Please



http://planet.nana.co.il/livetv/Los_Angeles_Clippers-Denver_Nuggets.html


theres an online streaming link i got on the general board. Not sure if it works though


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

I am praying for a split.

Vegas has us 5-1/2 point underdogs tonight.

My Clips & Kings blog: http://spaces.msn.com/members/clipsandkings


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

It's Elton Brand's world, we're just livin in it...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Clippers are feelin high in the mile high city


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

23-19 Clips up right now

Why isn't SIngleton on Melo?

Cass with a J 25-19


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wilcox with the putback flush...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

27-23 with 2:20 left in the first. I am NOT liking this high scoring tempo, c'mon Clips control the damn tempo!


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

****... despite the current score this game is not looking good for the Clips at all.

The Nuggets are making our defense look like a joke and we can only keep up our hot shooting for so long... it's time to tighten up the D or we could see a lead turnaround by the quarter's end.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

We're not playing one lick of ****in defense...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

M-Blade said:


> ****... despite the current score this game is not looking good for the Clips at all.
> 
> The Nuggets are making our defense look like a joke and we can only keep up our hot shooting for so long... it's time to tighten up the D or we could see a lead turnaround by the quarter's end.


 And now Boykins has checked in . . . god damn c'mon control the damn tempo


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why does Brand pass up easy shots but take harder ones? 

29-26 Clips still


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

BOX OUT damnit

Cass with his patent J 31-26


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Camby is 0-3 from the field including an airball . . . . . 

24 Second on Clips

WHY THE HELL DID MOBLEY PASS IT UP?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Brand *REJECTS* Boykins

31-26 at the end of one


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Earl better not get one point in the paint tonight, we should be tossing his **** all night long...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Now we'll have to see how well our second unit can hold up against Denver's... the Nuggets have a better bench than we do so Livi, Wilcox, and Ewing are really going to have to put 110% into this game


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

I love Wilcox, he's such a tease...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Camby with a put back 33-28 C'mon box out people


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Get Mobley out of the game...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins uses glass 33-30

Daniel Ewing anyone?


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks Qrich for that now I got audio with that link...but I thought it was gonna be visual too when i loaded it


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Shaun to Wilcox for a Jam and one more! 35-30


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Livingston to Wilcox BABY!!!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Boykins with a lay in . . . Livingston with a turn over . . Ewing anyone/


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Why are Nuggs gettin easy second chance points?

AND ONe Melo . . . . wtf put SIngleton in !

time out taken 8:52 left in the 2nd


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow looking like this, I see why Dun wanted Artest so bad...


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

The Clips are the 3rd best at limiting opponent's field goal % ... that figure is so misleading. All year the Clips have played second rate defense and a team like Denver just completely exposes it.

Right now the Clips either have to defend for all their worth or somehow keep up their offense... I don't see either happening and this is going to be an uphill battle.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Singleton!!!!!!! 37-34


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livvy with a J 39-34


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Singleton will never be able to guard Melo, so why is he doing it now?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Kaman with a lay in! 41-36


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross with a backdoor attempt and draws a foul - shooting two 

41-38


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ross hits both 43-38


Kaman with a steal and ets it back! Livvy with a lay in! 45-38


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

That was an amazing play...

I might have to stop bashing Kaman...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Turnover and Livingston commits a foul to stop the break

5:56 to go . . 45-38 Clips up


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dun has his 3 guard rotation in their :sigh:

45-41


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Wow, Shaun is nowhere near as good as he was last year...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Livingston turns over again


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

The damn refs are just bailing these guys out with these ****in bad *** **** piss poor **** calls...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

arenas809 said:


> The damn refs are just bailing these guys out with these ****in bad *** **** piss poor **** calls...


 Nuggs take the lead . .where's the post defense? 49-50


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Sam for threeeeeeeeeeeeee 57-54


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Was the call reversed or is it still 56-54... I can't believe the refs blew that because Sam was clearly behind the line... 

and I agree with arenas... the refs tonight have made some ridiculous calls regarding fouls. Especially that one when Ewing blocked Boykins... unbelievable.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I think it was reserved. Is anyone else's access to the forum laggy?


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Livingston is killing us tonight. I'm very disappointed in his play right now!!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps (Nov 11, 2005)

They changed it to a three.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

This has to be the longest halftime ever.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Cassell can just keep gunnin' as long as he's gona hit them...

67-61 Clips


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Good job by the Clips getting 4 on Martin... 

4 for Singleton too... it's a shame he's been plagued by foul trouble tonight but one can't really expect him to have a huge game when he's playing opposite Carmelo.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

NICE D... Clips double Carmelo and get the ball out of bounds... excellent stuff.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Forget Mayo...it's the Brand Clinic.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Clips 80-66 going into the 4th....


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I wonder if we'll see any of Yaroslav tonight


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Make a damn FT!


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Andre Miller sucks, never should have traded for him...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

105 to 87 . . what a great showing. Time to beat the Nuggs again tomorrow


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Great win for the Clips tonight, 105-87....

Looks like we're getting our groove back, now we just gotta repeat this performance tomorrow...


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

arenas809 said:


> Great win for the Clips tonight, 105-87....
> 
> Looks like we're getting our groove back, now we just gotta repeat this performance tomorrow...



werd! :clap: :clap:


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Hell yeah! Great win for the Clips. It would sure be nice if we can win tomorrow night as well. I dont see why not. We seem to have gotten our swagger back.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Great win. I think brand could have gone for even more in the first but got tentative all of a sudden.

Ball movement wasnt that great at times, lots of ill timed and poor passes that resulted in a multitude of TO's. I dont like singleton starting. You dont start energy players. Especially when theyre probably going to get in foul trouble by guarding a great player. 

Thank goodness camby was throwing up bricks the whole night.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I couldn't catch the game but I am really happy the Clippers beat the Nuggets by a big margin. The Nuggets had previously won 7 games in a row so they were hot and it is a big statement that the Clippers took them down. Looks like the Clippers are bringing it together again.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Congrats on the whipping the Clips applied. I believe Karl summed it up best



> Tonight we got outplayed, we got outrebounded, we got outshot, we got outworked. You could probably put 'OUTWORKED' in capital letters," Karl said. "I don't know why. In 82 games, you have a few of these."


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Something I just realized looking at the Standings.

This is the Clippers 9th road victory, Clips had 10 ALL of last season


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

NugzFan said:


> whoa...dodo dre. good one. classic clipper fan humor.
> 
> carsmello is pretty good too but not as good as dodo.


Figured I never saw your troll *** back here. Your team got owned.


----------

